# Laptop for daughter



## Mammamac1007 (Aug 5, 2019)

I need assistance. My 11yo daughter has a Gaemon PD1560 tablet. I’m going to purchase her a laptop. She’s been using my old one. She doesn’t need something like the surface pro because all of her drawing will be on the tablet. I was wondering if the artist world could give me suggestions about what she’ll need in a laptop. I foster her art in any way I can because she’s very talented.


----------



## FrogotenDream (Aug 13, 2021)

Uhm try this, it's not a laptop but a drawing tablet is a monitor so you don't need a laptop to use them


https://www.walmart.com/ip/HP-EliteDesk-8200-Tower-Computer-PC-3-20-GHz-Intel-i5-Quad-Core-Gen-2-4GB-DDR3-RAM-1TB-SATA-Hard-Drive-Windows-10-Professional-64bit/54304000?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=101025591&&adid=22222222227047139882&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=90346565209&wl4=aud-1185573580265:pla-113516567331&wl5=9024218&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=240900552&wl11=online&wl12=54304000&veh=sem&gclid=CjwKCAjwsNiIBhBdEiwAJK4khuIU91Y0Z9m9sQk0K-8mE1brpXfhChNTvc1UfhKCye6qjkOekaOSrBoCEwkQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## vectorian (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi Mammamac100

Here are a few things I would consider.

On a laptop/PC, I assume you mean a Windows laptop, there
is a lot of drawing software and some of it is even free.
You can use a big screen. But in the long run the cable
connections would bother me.


So, I would recommend thinking about getting her an iPad
with an Apple Pencil. I have to say that I prefer painting on the iPad
even though I own a PC with an Wacom Cintiq. Also because the Ipad
has virtually no boot time. You turn it on and you can start immediately.

The drawing experience on an ipad with the the Apple Pencil is the best
I know, it's very easily portable and I think, it is in the price range of a laptop.

Not only is there no tangle of cables. The painting apps on the iPad
are also very affordable, compared to the PC.


----------



## FrogotenDream (Aug 13, 2021)

vectorian said:


> Hi Mammamac100
> 
> Here are a few things I would consider.
> 
> ...


I agree wit the ipad the windows tablet would work well to they could use the software that they are already useing


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

Mammamac1007 said:


> I need assistance. My 11yo daughter has a Gaemon PD1560 tablet. I’m going to purchase her a laptop. She’s been using my old one. She doesn’t need something like the surface pro because all of her drawing will be on the tablet. I was wondering if the artist world could give me suggestions about what she’ll need in a laptop. I foster her art in any way I can because she’s very talented.


Consult a high level school of art. Find out what they would require for classes.


----------



## vectorian (Sep 8, 2020)

FrogotenDream said:


> I agree wit the ipad the windows tablet would work well to they could use the software that they are already useing


Understand your point.
But I look at the matter more according to
which device offers me the best painting feeling.
I've had a couple of Wacom tablets and have a Cintiq.
But the Ipad together with the Apple Pencil I find
the best combination in terms of the drawing experience.

And as for the software, as I already wrote.
The Painting apps in the Apple App Store are
very cheap compared to Windows software.
The very popular Procreate app costs
e.g. just 10 Euro. And is, as i find, relatively
easy to grasp.


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

vectorian said:


> Understand your point.
> But I look at the matter more according to
> which device offers me the best painting feeling.
> I've had a couple of Wacom tablets and have a Cintiq.
> ...


Ok, get whatever software you think will work for you, but get it for a trial period, then make an educated decision. Personally, I do not like Microsoft. Everyone I know appreciates all Apple hardware/software .


----------

